# jenson dvd deck



## dirty_donnie (Dec 8, 2011)

what is the factory code to get into the radio i bought? it's locked up & i cant use it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Please read thing sticky:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/please-read-assistance-with-locked-radios-456409.html

We can't help you, sorry.

BG


----------

